# Tivo Moca adapter not working



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a Roamio and I bought a Tivo Mini as well and got the Moca adapter. 

I've set it up correctly and called tivo to verify as well. Long story short the COAX light will not come on. Is there any advice? I am not able to do anything with the Mini as a result...

After I verified the setup with Tivo I had one rep say the adapter might be bad? Thanks that's true? I'm leaning towards that will just be a waste of time...


Thanks


----------



## docprego (Jan 6, 2014)

omelet1978 said:


> I have a Roamio and I bought a Tivo Mini as well and got the Moca adapter.
> 
> I've set it up correctly and called tivo to verify as well. Long story short the COAX light will not come on. Is there any advice? I am not able to do anything with the Mini as a result...
> 
> ...


i couldn't get MoCA between my Roamip Pro and Mini to communicate initially.

What I had to do:

1. On Roamio Pro go to settings->network->Connect to the TiVo Service now
2. Wait for that to complete.
3. On Mini go to Settings->Network->choose MoCA
4. Reboot Mini

Don't know if you've tried this or if it's even the issue for you, but it worked for me. Note I was using the Mini with the integrated MoCA.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

omelet1978 said:


> I have a Roamio and I bought a Tivo Mini as well and got the Moca adapter.
> 
> I've set it up correctly and called tivo to verify as well. Long story short the COAX light will not come on. Is there any advice? I am not able to do anything with the Mini as a result...
> 
> ...


Hi,
Unfortunately, without a more detailed discription of your setup, your post amounts to an anouncement of a problem. 
Are you using MoCA on the Roamio? If you are and can reach the internet, try moving the problem mini and connect to a short length of coax nearby your Roamio temporarily and see if it will connect that way. If it does, you have some kind of cabling issue.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Unfortunately, without a more detailed discription of your setup, your post amounts to an anouncement of a problem.
> Are you using MoCA on the Roamio? If you are and can reach the internet, try moving the problem mini and connect to a short length of coax nearby your Roamio temporarily and see if it will connect that way. If it does, you have some kind of cabling issue.


I have a Roamio basic, a router modem, and an actiontech moca adapter.

The coax cable runs from the wall to a splitter. From there one splitter goes to the back of the cable modem. Another coax cable goes from the splitter to the Moca. From the Moca the coax cable then goes to the Tivo.

I have ethernet cables from the back of the MOCA to the router and the back of the tivo to the router.

Any help would be appreciated. I've called Tivo several times but they don't seem to be much help.

Thanks


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

omelet1978 said:


> I have a Roamio basic, a router modem, and an actiontech moca adapter.
> 
> The coax cable runs from the wall to a splitter. From there one splitter goes to the back of the cable modem. Another coax cable goes from the splitter to the Moca. From the Moca the coax cable then goes to the Tivo.
> 
> ...


Hi again,
It's a little hard to figure exactly how many splitters you are using, but generally, it is not recommended to use the output from the MoCA adapter to feed the Tivo unit. If you can split the coax with one leg feeding the Tivo and a seperate feed to the MoCA adapter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> I have a Roamio basic, a router modem, and an actiontech moca adapter.


Others will speak w/ much more experience (see: fcfc2), but I'll try to get the ball rolling...


Can you tell us the brand/model on your "router modem"? (This will help us understand whether the device is MoCA-compatible.)

And who is your cable (TV & Internet) provider? (Helpful in relating your issues to others with the same provider, and possibly in developing alternative solutions.)



omelet1978 said:


> The coax cable runs from the wall to a splitter. From there one splitter goes to the back of the cable modem. Another coax cable goes from the splitter to the Moca. From the Moca the coax cable then goes to the Tivo.
> 
> I have ethernet cables from the back of the MOCA to the router and the back of the tivo to the router.


Your cable layout and connections sound generally correct, but the devil is in the details.


You seem to be describing the coaxial wiring in a single room. You'll need to have an understanding of your entire coaxial wiring layout in your residence (house/apt), from where it splits-off to all your rooms (i.e. your main splitter), and what devices (splitters, amps) are in-line, before you can be sure of what steps will be necessary to get your MoCA network going and stable.

You'll want to become familiar w/ what a MoCA PoE (Point-of-Entry) filter is, and ensure that you or your cable provider have installed one on the IN port on your main splitter (the one splitting the single line from your cable company into all the different runs to your rooms). Also, depending on your modem/router's model, you may need to install a PoE filter on its coax port, as well. (Though some have built-in MoCA filters, nowadays.)

Can you identify the frequencies each of your splitter's supports? (Ideally, you'll be able to read this off the splitters; you should see something like "5-1000MHz", "5-1675MHz", etc.) *Typically, you'll want splitters supporting "5-1675MHz,"* though you can sometimes get away w/ splitters w/ a "5-1000MHz" bandwidth. If they don't at least say "5-1000MHz" or higher, they gots to go.

NOTE: You need these splitters because MoCA runs at higher frequencies than traditional antenna or cable TV signals, so old school splitters in the 5-800MHz range will definitely be problematic.

I don't know if it would affect your MoCA signal as much as your potential Roamio TV signal reception, but TCFers generally recommend splitting the signal between a MoCA adapter and the TiVo, rather than ever using a MoCA adapters coaxial output port. (This will require another 1x2 MoCA-friendly splitter, or replace your 1x2 splitter w/ a 1x3 MoCA-compatible splitter. (1 to modem, 1 to MoCA adapter, 1 to Roamio)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> I've set it up correctly and called tivo to verify as well. Long story short the COAX light will not come on. Is there any advice? I am not able to do anything with the Mini as a result...
> 
> After I verified the setup with Tivo I had one rep say the adapter might be bad?


One way to test that theory is to leverage your local Best Buy, if you can, and *grab another MoCA adapter* for testing. Unfortunately, MoCA adapters are not widely available off-the-shelf at brick-and-mortar stores. (Ouch, even less so. I was going to also suggest TigerDirect, if you happened to have one locally. I thought that *I* did.)


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Turns out the Roamio basic I have needs TWO moca adapters, so I guess thats the problem lol. Ordered another on amazon...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> Turns out the Roamio basic I have needs TWO moca adapters, so I guess thats the problem lol. Ordered another on amazon...


Given what you said earlier...


omelet1978 said:


> I have a Roamio basic, ... I have ethernet cables from the back of the MOCA to the router and the *back of the tivo to the router*.


... your Roamio Basic doesn't need a MoCA adapter for its connectivity, since it's directly connected to your router via Ethernet.

---
Please see above.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> Turns out the Roamio basic I have needs TWO moca adapters, so I guess thats the problem lol. Ordered another on amazon...


Just to be clear, needing a 2nd MoCA adapter for your Roamio Basic is NOT your problem. Suggestions have been provided by a couple posters as to where you need to look, requesting additional info. Please review the posts beginning below your post saying "Any help would be appreciated."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Keeping it simple, to restart...

*What is the frequency range* printed on the splitter(s) you're currently using? Please reply with what you find on each splitter you can identify, and the location of the splitter in your coax network.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> I have ... an actiontech moca adapter.
> 
> I've called Tivo several times but they don't seem to be much help.


Given you're having issues establishing the MoCA network using the Actiontec adapter, you'll likely be better served taking the issue to Actiontec support. It's their product you're having issues with -- not the Roamio or Mini.

*Actiontec Support Site*
Tech Support Request Form
Call Support at 1 888 436-0657


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi, Unfortunately, without a more detailed discription of your setup, your post amounts to an anouncement of a problem. Are you using MoCA on the Roamio? If you are and can reach the internet, try moving the problem mini and connect to a short length of coax nearby your Roamio temporarily and see if it will connect that way. If it does, you have some kind of cabling issue.


This is what I had to do to get one of my minis to connect, then when I put it back to its original location it maintained its moca connection. I guess it just needed a kick start.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Given what you said earlier... ... your Roamio Basic doesn't need a MoCA adapter for its connectivity, since it's directly connected to your router via Ethernet. --- Please see above.


I agree with this. No need for another moca adapter if you have your Roamio already wired with Ethernet directly to your router.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Others will speak w/ much more experience (see: fcfc2), but I'll try to get the ball rolling...
> 
> 
> Can you tell us the brand/model on your "router modem"? (This will help us understand whether the device is MoCA-compatible.)
> ...


This sounds really complicated, hopefully not everyone has to go through all of this with their mini...

It's a Motorola Surfboard SBG6580 combined router modem. Internet service provider is Comcast xfinity. I called them and they had no idea about the MOCA point of entry and just said that it was good to go...

The splitter is a 2gz. I live in a one bedroom condo and there are two coax lines. One in the living room and one in the bedroom. I'm assuming the living room is the main one.

Just curious, if I upgraded to a roamio plus would the MOCA work instantly?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> This sounds really complicated, hopefully not everyone has to go through all of this with their mini...


Meh, it's a lot of words (apologies), but it's relatively simple. What complicates things is not being able to *see* what you're dealing with, as in the case of the hidden cabling and splitters in a coax install. And agreed, hopefully most people attempting MoCA can get it working without the hassle of sussing-out all their coaxial wiring.

Before going further... when is that 2nd/replacement MoCA adapter scheduled to arrive?

We could be spinning our wheels if it turns out to be a bad MoCA adapter. I would again suggest contacting Actiontec for specific assistance on the adapter. They may be able to help diagnose its current state (what the lights mean), or instruct you on how to ensure its been reset to factory default settings.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Can I just please take a moment to curse TiVo for the non-descript naming of the combo-OTA/CableCARD Roamio, variously and randomly referred to as the Roamio, Roamio Base, Roamio Basic, Roamio HD, etc.

Sure would have made things easier if they'd given it a unique moniker, like the other 3 (soon 4?) Roamio models. (Pro, Plus, OTA ... Aereo?)


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Meh, it's a lot of words (apologies), but it's relatively simple. What complicates things is not being able to *see* what you're dealing with, as in the case of the hidden cabling and splitters in a coax install. And agreed, hopefully most people attempting MoCA can get it working without the hassle of sussing-out all their coaxial wiring.
> 
> Before going further... when is that 2nd/replacement MoCA adapter scheduled to arrive?
> 
> We could be spinning our wheels if it turns out to be a bad MoCA adapter. I would again suggest contacting Actiontec for specific assistance on the adapter. They may be able to help diagnose its current state (what the lights mean), or instruct you on how to ensure its been reset to factory default settings.


It should be here in a few days. Ordered it off of Amazon for like $45. I ordered it for two reasons. The first is the fact that Tivo's website states the Roamio basic needs two MOCAs and the second being I'm also suspecting it might be a bad adapter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> ... Tivo's website states the Roamio basic needs two MOCAs


This is dependent on how you're looking to connect the Roamio Basic to your network.

*Ethernet ::*

None of the TiVo devices need MoCA if they have access to an Ethernet port on a router or connected switch. You just plug 'em into the wired Ethernet LAN using an Ethernet cable, and they should be good-to-go.

*MoCA ::*

*Create ::*

However, if you have a TiVo device that can only get its network/Internet connectivity through your coax lines, then you will first need a functioning MoCA network on those coax lines. This would require at least one other device on the network providing the necessary Ethernet-to-MoCA bridging function to create the MoCA network: a single MoCA adapter, or perhaps another Roamio Plus or Pro, or a TiVo Premiere 4/XL4. (In the case of my niece's place, the Cisco DPC3941T gateway provided by Comcast, at $10/mo, has a built-in MoCA bridge, so they have a MoCA network from the get-go.)

*Connect :: *

Once you have a functioning MoCA network, you can then begin networking your MoCA-dependent devices:


The *Roamio Plus, Pro and the TiVo Mini* all have built-in MoCA connectivity, so they just need the coax line connected, and have MoCA networking enabled through their UI, to be able to network over coax and hit the Internet.

As for the *Roamio Basic*, it has no MoCA functionality built-in; therefore, you would need a MoCA adapter for the Roamio Basic, itself, connecting the Basic's LAN port to the LAN port on the adapter (along w/ the necessary coax connections). So you *might* need 2 MoCA adapters, total, if you don't have some TiVo/other device that can create the MoCA network.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

omelet1978 said:


> I'm also suspecting it might be a bad adapter.


Hopefully. Have you tried contacting Actiontec to see if they have any insight on diagnostics, doing a factory reset or verifying/upgrading its firmware?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Can I just please take a moment to curse TiVo for the non-descript naming of the combo-OTA/CableCARD Roamio, variously and randomly referred to as the Roamio, Roamio Base, Roamio Basic, Roamio HD, etc. Sure would have made things easier if they'd given it a unique moniker, like the other 3 (soon 4?) Roamio models. (Pro, Plus, OTA ... Aereo?)


There *IS* a specific name for it. It's called "Roamio". The others are variants of this core/base model, i.e. - Plus, Pro, OTA, etc.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

In the meantime...



omelet1978 said:


> It's a Motorola Surfboard SBG6580 combined router modem.


Got it; thanks. No "silver bullet" w/ this info, but useful: the data sheet for the SBG6580 indicates that you don't need an additional MoCA PoE filter "protecting" your gateway (modem/router) from MoCA signals.



omelet1978 said:


> Internet service provider is Comcast xfinity. I called them and they had no idea about the MOCA point of entry and just said that it was good to go...


Thanks, Comcast; that's so helpful.  If you were replacing a Comcast X1 DVR setup, you could be relatively confident that your coax plant was MoCA-capable, including the MoCA PoE filter, since X1 devices network via MoCA.



> The splitter is a 2gz.


That splitter may or may not work w/ MoCA. It's certainly better than a MoCA-killing 5-900MHz splitter, but comments indicate some people have had issues w/ 2GHz splitters that aren't explicity MoCA-compatible. We also remain in the dark regarding the specs on your residence's main splitter. (And, again, it may not be worth looking into, yet, until you see how the replacement MoCA adapter works.)



> I live in a one bedroom condo and there are two coax lines. One in the living room and one in the bedroom. I'm assuming the living room is the main one.


Your "main splitter" (aka "demarcation" splitter) is the one from which your 2 wall outlets originate, and it's likely outside your apartment somewhere, possibly in a locked box to which only Comcast has the key. Here's hoping the new adapter makes it moot.



> Just curious, if I upgraded to a roamio plus would the MOCA work instantly?


Not necessarily, unless the problem *was* the original MoCA adapter. (Effectively the same as replacing the non-working MoCA adapter with the one enroute from Amazon.) It *would* make for a cleaner install, since you then wouldn't need any separate MoCA adapters. (Not to mention double the stock disk space, 2 more tuners and the built-in Stream capability. Good upgrade, especially if you don't foresee going OTA anytime in the near future.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... This simple test allowed me to verify that the MoCA adapter I just purchased works, without having to worry about my place's coax wiring. Just string a coax cable between the network-attached MoCA adapter and a Mini.

Main point I learned: The 'Coax' light on this Actiontec MoCA adapter (ECB3500T01) will not light-up until it sees at least one other MoCA node on the coax (e.g. a Mini set to connect using MoCA).

---

In only slightly more detail...

First, collect a single MoCA adapter and a TiVo Mini, and ensure both are connectionless and powered-off.

I connected my MoCA adapter's LAN port to my Ethernet network using an Ethernet cable;

I then connected one end of a spare coax cable I had to the MoCA adapter's coax-IN port, and the other end of the coax cable to the TiVo Mini.

I powered-up ONLY the MoCA adapter and checked its LEDs.

At this point, only the 'Power' and one of the LAN port LEDs were lit on the MoCA adapter. (The LAN port being connected to an Ethernet switch.)

As final prep, I made sure I could see the Mini's video signal by connecting its HDMI output. We're ready.

Finally, I powered-up the Mini, and, once booted, I headed to the Network settings dialog to configure it to use MoCA for networking. *It wasn't until I reset the Mini to connect using MoCA that the 'Coax' light on the Actiontec MoCA adapter lit-up.*

I was able to access my Roamio OTA over the network via this setup, and streamed LiveTV and recorded content w/o any issues.

-----
edit: p.s. Simple as this diagram (power and video connections left out; functioning Roamio/Premiere4 DVR assumed; Actiontec ECB2500C MoCA adapter pictured)...


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Well after attempting multiple setups with different MOCA's I finally just gave up...Then I saw the Tivo summer sale and was able to get a Roamio plus for $199 and lifetime for $349...I've been a Tivo customer for years and I've never seen that. 

Got the Roamio plus and enabled Moca and now the Mini works great.


----------

